# Vhosts und tomcat



## albo (28. Okt. 2007)

Hallo!

Nach erfolgreicher Debian Etch, ISPConfig und Tomcat (via Apache 2.2 und mod_jk) Installation bekomme ich es nun hin selektiv für meine Domains .jsp/Servlet Unterstützung zu aktivieren. 

Dazu muss ich jeweils die Vhosts_ispconfig.conf manuell anpassen. Ich ergänze für den jeweiligen VirtualHost Eintrag 2 Zeilen.

Meine Frage nun, kann man solche Einträge auch im Backend von ISPConfig direkt angeben?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2007)

> Dazu muss ich jeweils die Vhosts_ispconfig.conf manuell anpassen. Ich ergänze für den jeweiligen VirtualHost Eintrag 2 Zeilen.


Du solltest die Datei nie manuell ändern, da ISPConfig alle manuellen Änderungen wieder entfernt.



> Meine Frage nun, kann man solche Einträge auch im Backend von ISPConfig direkt angeben?


Ja, indem Du die beiden Zeilen in das Apache Direktiven Feld der Webseite einfügst. Das Feld findest Du in ISPConfig bei den Einstellungen zur jeweiligen Webseite auf der 1. Reiterkarte.


----------



## albo (28. Okt. 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.



> Du solltest die Datei nie manuell ändern, da ISPConfig alle manuellen Änderungen wieder entfernt.


Gut, habe ich auch schon gemerkt  Stand aber so in irgendeinem HOWTO.



> Ja, indem Du die beiden Zeilen in das Apache Direktiven Feld der Webseite einfügst. Das Feld findest Du in ISPConfig bei den Einstellungen zur jeweiligen Webseite auf der 1. Reiterkarte.


Werde ich mal heute Nacht ausprobieren. Bin mal gespannt.


----------

